# Hydraulikventil Regeln



## ihoffiwerdbaldtechniker (23 März 2020)

Hallo Kollegen,
ich bin aktuell mit einem kleinen Hydraulikaggregat zugange.
Diese soll zwei Positionier-Achsen bekommen die über einen Analogausgang gesteuert werden sollen.
Die Position wird über ein SSI Geber abgefragt.
Nun kann ich es klassisch Programmieren, indem ich ein Regelbaustein benutze und alles Separate einlese und auswerte.
Was ich aber mal gern versuchen würde, über die Technologie Objekte zu gehen.
Sprich über Position Axis. 
Allerdings werden hier nur Motoren angeboten.
Jetzt meine Frage:
Hat jemand sowas schon mal über die Technologieobjekte realisiert?
Meinungen ?
Erkenntnisse ?

S71515 FT 2PN
TIA V16

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## Blockmove (23 März 2020)

Besorg dir mal die Kurven zu den Ventilen.
Prop-Ventile sind nicht unbedingt linear und haben oft auch eine Überdeckung im 0-Bereich.
Verhalten sich also anders als elektrische Antriebe.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Fireman_Frank (23 März 2020)

Wenn du aus der Technologie-Funktion einen Analogwert bekommst der eigentlich zu einem FU gehen soll (z.B. -100...+100% oder -10..+10V) kannst du den Wert ja auch an dein Prop-Ventil schreiben?


----------



## Draco Malfoy (23 März 2020)

ihoffiwerdbaldtechniker schrieb:


> Was ich aber mal gern versuchen würde, über die Technologie Objekte zu gehen.
> Sprich über Position Axis.
> Allerdings werden hier nur Motoren angeboten.



Dafür müsstest du über Simotion gehen. Dort wird dir eine servomotorische oder hydraulische Achse zur Auswahl angeboten. Wenn die Achse alerdings schnell verfahren soll, wirds ohne Ventilkennlinien nicht möglich sein. Wie Blockmove bereits erwähnt hat, sind die Kennlinien i.d.R. krumm, und nicht linear. Weiterhin kann es sein, daß du für bestimmte Fälle eigene Regler schreiben musst, da die Technologie das nicht hergibt was du erreichen willst. Das ist z.B. dann der Fall, wenn am Zylinder mehrere Ventile für verschiedene Fahrverhalten angebracht sind - separate Füllvetile, unterschiedliche Ventilgruppen zum schnellen und langsamen Verfahren usw.


----------



## Blockmove (23 März 2020)

Draco Malfoy schrieb:


> Weiterhin kann es sein, daß du für bestimmte Fälle eigene Regler schreiben musst, da die Technologie das nicht hergibt was du erreichen willst.



Die Hydraulikachsen, die ich kenne, nutzen eigentlich immer 2 Regler.
Einen zum Verfahren und einen fürs Position halten.
Es gibt allerdings auch Prop-Ventile mit "intelligenter" Ansteuerelektronik.
Die verhalten sich wie elektrische Servos.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## zako (23 März 2020)

... schau Dir mal folgendes Anwendungsbeispiel an, ggf. Hilft es weiter
https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/ww/de/view/109741575


----------



## Draco Malfoy (23 März 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Es gibt allerdings auch Prop-Ventile mit "intelligenter" Ansteuerelektronik.
> Die verhalten sich wie elektrische Servos.



Das ist großer Müll. Hatten wir auch schon. Ich sage nur, Curtiss & Wright. Die bieten solche "schlauen" Achsregelungen an, die aber in der realen Welt nicht zu gebrauchen sind.


----------



## Draco Malfoy (23 März 2020)

> Die Hydraulikachsen, die ich kenne, nutzen eigentlich immer 2 Regler.
> Einen zum Verfahren und einen fürs Position halten.



Damit kommst du größeren Zylindern dann eigentlich auch nicht mehr aus, da zwischen eingespannter und entspannter Fahrweise unterschieden werden muss. Also ob ich mit Gegendruck im Ringraum fahre, oder einfach den Zylinder unter Eigengewicht senken lasse usw.


----------



## zako (23 März 2020)

... hier noch eine Anwendungsbeispiel im Bereich hydraulischer Pressen
https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/de/de/view/109756217


----------



## Blockmove (24 März 2020)

Draco Malfoy schrieb:


> Das ist großer Müll. Hatten wir auch schon. Ich sage nur, Curtiss & Wright. Die bieten solche "schlauen" Achsregelungen an, die aber in der realen Welt nicht zu gebrauchen sind.



Ich meinte zwar ursprünglich Prop-Ventile mit integrierter Linearisierung und Ausgleich der Überdeckung, aber wenn du schon integrierte hydraulische Achsregler anspricht, dann bring ich hier mal Boch Rexroth IAC-Ventil ins Spiel.
Haben wir mehrfach verbaut und das Teil begeistert mich.


----------



## ihoffiwerdbaldtechniker (24 März 2020)

Also hier habe ich jetzt mal die Kennlinie des Propventils.....


Ich mein das könnte ich ja vor dem Ausgang mit einer Funktion gerade Ziehen oder ?
Und dann wie eine Achse ansteuern?


----------



## Blockmove (24 März 2020)

ihoffiwerdbaldtechniker schrieb:


> Ich mein das könnte ich ja vor dem Ausgang mit einer Funktion gerade Ziehen oder ?
> Und dann wie eine Achse ansteuern?



der erste Link den zako passt da.


----------



## ihoffiwerdbaldtechniker (24 März 2020)

Das ist genau meine Anwendung.
Ich habe als Eingangs-karte eine 6ES7 551-1AB00-0AB0 .
Diese kann ich dann sogar direkt alt Technologieobjekt konfigurieren und diese direkt einlesen.


----------



## illi (26 März 2020)

Mit diesen Servoventilen (https://www.moog.de/produkte/regelventile/servo-proportionalventile/ohne-elektronik/g761.html) funktioniert es ohne weitere Signalbearbeitung. Einfach PID -> Servoventil.

Alle Hersteller hydraulischer Prüfstände setzen diese Art von Ventilen ein. Servoventile werden auch für dynamische Bewegungen verwendet. Je nach Ventil sind Frequenzen von 100-1000Hz möglich.

Gruß Illi


----------



## Draco Malfoy (26 März 2020)

illi schrieb:


> Mit diesen Servoventilen (https://www.moog.de/produkte/regelventile/servo-proportionalventile/ohne-elektronik/g761.html) funktioniert es ohne weitere Signalbearbeitung. Einfach PID -> Servoventil.
> 
> Alle Hersteller hydraulischer Prüfstände setzen diese Art von Ventilen ein. Servoventile werden auch für dynamische Bewegungen verwendet. Je nach Ventil sind Frequenzen von 100-1000Hz möglich.
> 
> Gruß Illi


Moog ist als Hersteller gegenüber Atos oder Bosch Rexroth ein ziemlicher Müll. Die Ventile von Moog kommen mit einem hohem Delta-P schwer bis kaum zurecht, und neigen dazu, sich aufzuschwingen. Kurzum, die Regelgüte der Kolbenstellung im Ventil selber kann je nach Anwendung Probleme bereiten.

 Ich empfehle in jedem Fall vorgesteuerte Ventile zu nehmen, auch wenn die von der Größenordnung überdimensioniert erscheinen. Dafür man am Ende weniger Probleme im Feld.


----------



## Blockmove (26 März 2020)

Draco Malfoy schrieb:


> Moog ist als Hersteller gegenüber Atos oder Bosch Rexroth ein ziemlicher Müll. Die Ventile von Moog kommen mit einem hohem Delta-P schwer bis kaum zurecht, und neigen dazu, sich aufzuschwingen. Kurzum, die Regelgüte der Kolbenstellung im Ventil selber kann je nach Anwendung Probleme bereiten.
> 
> Ich empfehle in jedem Fall vorgesteuerte Ventile zu nehmen, auch wenn die von der Größenordnung überdimensioniert erscheinen. Dafür man am Ende weniger Probleme im Feld.



Bei Moog muss der Einsatzzweck passen. Moog baut normalerweise richtige Servoventile.
Sprich mit Überdeckung 0. Deshalb sind die Ventile im Stillstand empfindlich gegen Druckschwankung und neigen auch zum Schwingen.
Die Ventile erfordern deutlich schnellere Regler als z.B. ein Bosch Rexroth Prop-Ventil.
Auf der anderen Seite kann Moog auch hoch dynamische Hydraulik.

Deine Empfehlung zur Vorsteuerung kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen.
Meinst du, dass vorgesteuerte Ventile gutmütiger sind, da sie träger sind und besser zur Ansteuerung mit einer "normalen" SPS taugen?

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Draco Malfoy (26 März 2020)

> Bei Moog muss der Einsatzzweck passen. Moog baut normalerweise richtige Servoventile.
> Sprich mit Überdeckung 0. Deshalb sind die Ventile im Stillstand  empfindlich gegen Druckschwankung und neigen auch zum Schwingen.
> Die Ventile erfordern deutlich schnellere Regler als z.B. ein Bosch Rexroth Prop-Ventil.
> Auf der anderen Seite kann Moog auch hoch dynamische Hydraulik.



Das erscheint mir einleuchtend, allerdings hatte ich die Prop-Ventile noch nie an einer "normalen" SPS, sondern in der Regel an der Simotion, mit dem Bustakt und Regelzyklus von 1-2 mS im Einsatz. Wenn man da auf der Versorgungsseite einen P=250Bar hat, und auf der Verbrauchsseite im Zylinder einen P von 0, dann kann es schon passieren, daß man mit diesen Ventilen den Zylinder nicht anfahren kann, weil die mit diesem *ΔP* nicht zurecht kommen.




Blockmove schrieb:


> Deine Empfehlung zur Vorsteuerung kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen.
> Meinst du, dass vorgesteuerte Ventile gutmütiger sind, da sie träger sind und besser zur Ansteuerung mit einer "normalen" SPS taugen?



Ich meine jetzt die hydraulische Vorsteuerung, also ein zweistufiges Ventil. Diese haben ihren internen Regelkreis oft wesentlich besser im Griff, und pfeiffen auf hohes *ΔP *sodaß ich auf die Druckverhältnisse keine Rücksicht nehmen muss. Allerdings hats die vorgesteuerten Ventile zumindest bei ATOS glaube ich erst ab einer Größenordnung von NG25, während normalerweise Direktventile bei Größen NG16 und kleiner zum Einsatz kommen. Das muss man halt vor der Auslegung wissen, denn hat man einmal Löcher im Block gebohrt, ist ein Wechsel dann ziemlich schwierig.


----------



## Blockmove (26 März 2020)

Also wenn du vernünftig mit Hydraulik positionieren willst, dann ist eine Einbeziehung des Drucks auf Zylinderanschluß A und B erforderlich. Delta P oder Lastwechsel werden dadurch erkannt und ausgeregelt.
Bei Bosch Rexroth IAC oder HNC funktioniert dies aus unserer Erfahrung sehr sauber.
Kein Vergleich zu Systemen ohne Druckmessung. Hier hatten wir immer wieder mal heftige Probleme.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Draco Malfoy (26 März 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Also wenn du vernünftig mit Hydraulik positionieren willst, dann ist eine Einbeziehung des Drucks auf Zylinderanschluß A und B erforderlich. Delta P oder Lastwechsel werden dadurch erkannt und ausgeregelt.
> Bei Bosch Rexroth IAC oder HNC funktioniert dies aus unserer Erfahrung sehr sauber.
> Kein Vergleich zu Systemen ohne Druckmessung. Hier hatten wir immer wieder mal heftige Probleme.
> 
> ...



Noch einmal: Es geht ja nicht dadrum, daß du den Druck in den Zylindern  vernachlässigst. Es sind ja Druckmessdosen angebracht und werden in der Regelung auch benutzt. Es geht dadrum, daß ich einen Zylinder möglicherweise von 0 auf 1mm/s anfahren möchte. Dafür öffne ich logischerweise "kleine" Ventile, die aber mit dem *ΔP *nicht zurechtkommen. Deswegen muss man hier erst den Kolben- bzw. Ringraum mit einem größeren Ventil fluten, und dann wenn das *ΔP *kleiner geworden ist, wieder auf die anderen Regelventile umschalten.

Es ist doch einleuchtend, daß man diesen Aufwand eigentlich nicht bräuchte.

Wie die Regler an sich funktionieren, ist ein völlig anderes Thema. Da gibt es beispielsweise das Verfahren wenn ich mit einem Gegendruck im Ringraum arbeite. Dann wird im Ringraum ein festes P von z.B. 100Bar aufgeprägt, und im Kolbenraum ein Gegendruck aufgebaut, wobei der Regler im Kolbenraum ein Positionsregler ist der eine Sollposition erreichen möchte und daraus eine Druckvorgabe generiert, der Regler im Ringraum aber ein reiner Druckregler ist. Das ist aber ein komplett anderes Thema.


----------



## Blockmove (26 März 2020)

Draco ich kenn deine Anwendung nicht, aber ich hab den Verdacht, dass hier ein schlechter Hydrauliker seine Probleme auf dich abgewälzt hat.
Ich kenne es so, dass solche Anwendungen durch Anpassung der Geometrie (Schieber, Zylinder, Bohrungen) im Ventil erfolgen.
Teilweise kann kannst du die Charakteristik schon bei der Bestellung angeben, teilweise sind sie kundenspezifisch.
Mit der passenden Abstimmung Anwendung, Hydraulikzylinder und Ventil läuft es problemlos. Mit der falschen Kombination kannst du dich mit Regelung verkünsteln und kriegst trotzdem keine optimale Lösung.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Draco Malfoy (26 März 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Draco ich kenn deine Anwendung nicht, aber ich hab den Verdacht, dass hier ein schlechter Hydrauliker seine Probleme auf dich abgewälzt hat.
> Ich kenne es so, dass solche Anwendungen durch Anpassung der Geometrie (Schieber, Zylinder, Bohrungen) im Ventil erfolgen.
> Teilweise kann kannst du die Charakteristik schon bei der Bestellung angeben, teilweise sind sie kundenspezifisch.
> Mit der passenden Abstimmung Anwendung, Hydraulikzylinder und Ventil läuft es problemlos. Mit der falschen Kombination kannst du dich mit Regelung verkünsteln und kriegst trotzdem keine optimale Lösung.
> ...



Der "Tatbestand" ist definitiv da, trotzdem habe ich meine Lehren daraus gezogen. Die Firma wo ich diese Erfahrung gemacht habe, stellt Sondermaschinen, u.A. Pressen in unromantischen Größenordnungen her. Die Hydraulik geht da so vor, daß da einfach Ventile anhand von Volumenleistung und grundsätzlichen hydraulischen Anforderungen verplant werden, job done. Irgendwelche Vorschläge, etwas an der Geometrie anzupassen, würden diese Herren vermutlich mit dem höflichen Hinweis quittieren, man möge sich bitte um den eigenen Job zu kümmern.

Ich muß aber auch sagen, daß ich bei einer neu auszulegenden Hydraulik nicht wüsste, wie man die Probleme anders löst, als mit der Regeltechnik. Es sind ja jeweils Sonderanfertigungen mit Zylindergrößen l=2m und d=400mm oder so. Wenn man nicht im Vorab weiß, wie sich die Ventile in der konkreten Situation im Einzelnen verhalten, würde ich da auch auf Nummer sicher gehen und zum Beispiel vorgesteuerte Ventile nehmen um unerwünschtes Verhalten zu verhindern. Oder was meinst du jetzt genau ?



> Mit der passenden Abstimmung Anwendung, Hydraulikzylinder und Ventil  läuft es problemlos. Mit der falschen Kombination kannst du dich mit  Regelung verkünsteln und kriegst trotzdem keine optimale Lösung.


Wie bekommt man denn die "richtige" bzw. die "falsche" Kombination raus ? Kann man das bereits im Vorfeld errechnen ? Ich meine jetzt, abgesehen von den grundsätzlichen Parametern wie dem Arbeitsdruck, notwendigen Volumenleistungen etc.


----------



## Blockmove (27 März 2020)

Draco Malfoy schrieb:


> Der "Tatbestand" ist definitiv da, trotzdem habe ich meine Lehren daraus gezogen. Die Firma wo ich diese Erfahrung gemacht habe, stellt Sondermaschinen, u.A. Pressen in unromantischen Größenordnungen her. Die Hydraulik geht da so vor, daß da einfach Ventile anhand von Volumenleistung und grundsätzlichen hydraulischen Anforderungen verplant werden, job done. Irgendwelche Vorschläge, etwas an der Geometrie anzupassen, würden diese Herren vermutlich mit dem höflichen Hinweis quittieren, man möge sich bitte um den eigenen Job zu kümmern.
> 
> Ich muß aber auch sagen, daß ich bei einer neu auszulegenden Hydraulik nicht wüsste, wie man die Probleme anders löst, als mit der Regeltechnik. Es sind ja jeweils Sonderanfertigungen mit Zylindergrößen l=2m und d=400mm oder so. Wenn man nicht im Vorab weiß, wie sich die Ventile in der konkreten Situation im Einzelnen verhalten, würde ich da auch auf Nummer sicher gehen und zum Beispiel vorgesteuerte Ventile nehmen um unerwünschtes Verhalten zu verhindern. Oder was meinst du jetzt genau ?
> 
> ...



Also ein Beispiel ist die Vorsteuerung.
Du darfst das Ventil ja nicht losgelöst von der Last betrachten.
Das Ventil selber ist auch nix anderes als ein Zylinder.
Damit es vernünftig funktionieren kann, müssen die internen Kraftverhältnisse stimmen.
Oft hat man daher in großen Anlagen eine eigene Hydraulikpumpe für die Ventilvorsteuerung.
Das Ventil muß ja auch vernünftig den Vorgaben des Reglers folgen können.

Die Geometrie wird durch die Anwendung bestimmt.
Du willst mit langsamer Geschwindigkeit feinfühlig positionieren.
Daher ist es von Vorteil, dass der Ventilschieber nach der 0-Lage flach ansteigt.
Im Regler fügt man dann ein Knickpunkt ein.
Das erste Beispiel von zako zeigt genauso ein Ventil.
Bei Pressen hat man hängende Zylinder. Hier gibt es asymetrische Geometrien.
Blöd wenn man so ein Ventil falsch einbaut. Das ist uns mal passiert.
Berechnen kann man sowas natürlich.
Aber meist reicht es, wenn man sich mit Hersteller mal zusammen setzt und die Anwendung durchspricht.
Bei Hydraulik gibt es eben doch viel mehr als P und Q 
Nur gibt es immer weniger gute Hydrauliker.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Draco Malfoy (27 März 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Also ein Beispiel ist die Vorsteuerung.
> Du darfst das Ventil ja nicht losgelöst von der Last betrachten.
> Das Ventil selber ist auch nix anderes als ein Zylinder.
> Damit es vernünftig funktionieren kann, müssen die internen Kraftverhältnisse stimmen.
> ...



Hm, was meinst Du mit der Vorsteuerung ? Den Steuerdruck für die Ventile ? Ja, den hatten wir immer separat. Es waren große Anlagen. Trotzdem hatte ich auch in den kleineren regelmäßig eine separate Steuerdruckpumpe. Anders wird es auch schwierig, wenn dein Steuerdruck hin- und her hüpft.



> Die Geometrie wird durch die Anwendung bestimmt.
> Du willst mit langsamer Geschwindigkeit feinfühlig positionieren.
> Daher ist es von Vorteil, dass der Ventilschieber nach der 0-Lage flach ansteigt.
> Im Regler fügt man dann ein Knickpunkt ein.



Genau so war es, die Ventile hatten alle einen Knick bei ca. 5% Ventilstellung. Dieser Knick hat auch einige Probleme bereitet, weil die errechnete Ventilkennlinie nicht mit der tatsächlichen übereinstimmen wollte. Bei manchen Ventilen musste man die Kennlinien dann selber aufnehmen, in der Anlage.



> Bei Pressen hat man hängende Zylinder. Hier gibt es asymetrische Geometrien.
> Blöd wenn man so ein Ventil falsch einbaut. Das ist uns mal passiert.


Nein, die kannst Du net falsch einbauen. Dafür musst du die Löcher im Block falsch gebohrt haben. Die Hydrauliker hatten spezielle Software für diese Steuerblöcke. 



> Berechnen kann man sowas natürlich.
> Aber meist reicht es, wenn man sich mit Hersteller mal zusammen setzt und die Anwendung durchspricht.
> Bei Hydraulik gibt es eben doch viel mehr als P und Q :razz:
> Nur gibt es immer weniger gute Hydrauliker.



Es ist immer schwierig, die Qualität eines fremden Fachs zu beurteilen. Im persönlichen Umgang waren unsere Hydrauliker ziemlich rüde, und haben häufig zu verstehen gegeben, daß der Schuster gefälligst bei seinen Leisten verbleiben sollte, und die Arbeit der höhergestellten Ingenieure nicht diskutieren sollte. Die Hydraulik als Abteilung hat sich natürlich höher gestellt gesehen, wurde auch wesentlich mehr von der Geschäftsführung beachtet und durfte sich auch ganz anders artikulieren. Lag aber auch größtenteils an der Führung, die sich entsprechend in der Firma besser durchsetzen konnte.


----------



## illi (27 März 2020)

Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Wir haben hier ca. 50 Ventile von Moog im Einsatz ohne Schwierigkeiten. Sie funktionieren genauso gut wie die Boschventile. Auch in Parallel-Schaltung laufen die Ventile gut. Die meisten Zylinder sind mit 2 Ventilen bestückt. Einige auch mit 4 Ventilen.

Das mit hohem Delta-P habe ich nicht verstanden. Wo zwischen ist der Druck hoch? Zwischen P - T oder zwischen A - B? Zwischen P - T ist der Druck ohne Belastung maximal. Wir fahren die P-Line z. B. mit 210 bar aus einer Zentralhydraulik.

Wie hast du Zugriff auf die Regelgüte bei diesen 2-Stufigen Ventile. Die Stellung des Schiebers wird nicht gemessen und ist damit nicht zugänglich. Erst bei 3-stufigen Ventilen ist die Schieberstellung bekannt.

Gruß Illi


----------



## Blockmove (27 März 2020)

> Genau so war es, die Ventile hatten alle einen Knick bei ca. 5% Ventilstellung. Dieser Knick hat auch einige Probleme bereitet, weil die errechnete Ventilkennlinie nicht mit der tatsächlichen übereinstimmen wollte. Bei manchen Ventilen musste man die Kennlinien dann selber aufnehmen, in der Anlage.



Ich kenn das eigentlich nur bei Prop-Ventilen, die man komplett selber ansteuern muss.
Also mit PWM- oder Stromregelung. Haben wir eigentlich ganz selten verwendet.
Und nie zum Positionieren.
Zum Positionieren haben wir immer Ventile mit Elektronik und +/-10V Ansteuerung genommen.
Die waren vom Hersteller kalibriert.
Vorzugsweise am besten noch mit Rückführung der Schieberstellung.
Bringt bei langsamen Fahren nahe der Überdeckung extreme Vorteile.



> Nein, die kannst Du net falsch einbauen. Dafür musst du die Löcher im Block falsch gebohrt haben. Die Hydrauliker hatten spezielle Software für diese Steuerblöcke.


Das Ventil kannst du nicht falsch draufschrauben. Aber den Zylinder falschherum anschliessen.
Und wenn dir das keiner sagt, dann drehst du halt einfach deine Orientierung der Achse bei der Inbetriebnahme.
Und schon gehtder Ärger los.


----------



## Blockmove (27 März 2020)

illi schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Wir haben hier ca. 50 Ventile von Moog im Einsatz ohne Schwierigkeiten. Sie funktionieren genauso gut wie die Boschventile. Auch in Parallel-Schaltung laufen die Ventile gut. Die meisten Zylinder sind mit 2 Ventilen bestückt. Einige auch mit 4 Ventilen.



2 Ventile sind klar.
Was macht ihr mit 4?
Verbesserung der Regelgüte bei bei langsamer Geschwindigkeit bzw. Erhöhung der Dynamik?
Mit welcher Software regelt ihr?
Labview?

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Draco Malfoy (27 März 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich kenn das eigentlich nur bei Prop-Ventilen, die man komplett selber ansteuern muss.
> ...
> Zum Positionieren haben wir immer Ventile mit Elektronik und +/-10V Ansteuerung genommen.
> Die waren vom Hersteller kalibriert.


Die Ventile waren alle +/-10V und mit Positionsrückführung. Die kleineren Ventile, bis ca. 400l/min waren z.T. glaube ich kalibriert bzw. mit einer aufgenommenen Kennlinie geliefert worden (auch nicht alle). Bei den größeren Ventilen mit 1200l/m waren die Kennlinien nur grob berechnet. Deswegen hat man die dann selber aufnehmen müssen.



> Vorzugsweise am besten noch mit Rückführung der Schieberstellung.
> Bringt bei langsamen Fahren nahe der Überdeckung extreme Vorteile.


Alle Ventile hatten Stellungsrückmeldung. Noch nie ein Ventil ohne Rückmeldung gesehen in diesen Anlagen.



> Das Ventil kannst du nicht falsch draufschrauben. Aber den Zylinder falschherum anschliessen.
> Und wenn dir das keiner sagt, dann drehst du halt einfach deine Orientierung der Achse bei der Inbetriebnahme.
> Und schon gehtder Ärger los.



Nein, das geht nicht. Die werden fest verrohrt. Da hast Du auf der Ringseite NG60 oder NG80, und auf der Kolbenseite da hattest du noch ganz andere Nenngrößen und Flansche. Ging meinstens direkt in den Block rein.


----------



## Draco Malfoy (27 März 2020)

illi schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Wir haben hier ca. 50 Ventile von Moog im Einsatz ohne Schwierigkeiten. Sie funktionieren genauso gut wie die Boschventile. Auch in Parallel-Schaltung laufen die Ventile gut. Die meisten Zylinder sind mit 2 Ventilen bestückt. Einige auch mit 4 Ventilen.


Wir hatten bis zu 9.


> Das mit hohem Delta-P habe ich nicht verstanden. Wo zwischen ist der  Druck hoch? Zwischen P - T oder zwischen A - B? Zwischen P - T ist der  Druck ohne Belastung maximal. Wir fahren die P-Line z. B. mit 210 bar  aus einer Zentralhydraulik.


Wir hatten bis zu 350Bar Druck Versorgungsseite. Von A nach B heißt es bei den größeren Ventilen. Da können nicht alle Ventile ein zu großes ΔP vertragen.


> Wie hast du Zugriff auf die Regelgüte bei diesen 2-Stufigen Ventile. Die  Stellung des Schiebers wird nicht gemessen und ist damit nicht  zugänglich. Erst bei 3-stufigen Ventilen ist die Schieberstellung  bekannt.


Wir hatten bei allen Ventilen, großen und kleinen, die Stellungsrückmeldung. Waren jetzt aber nicht alle MOOG.


----------



## Blockmove (27 März 2020)

Draco Malfoy schrieb:


> Die Ventile waren alle +/-10V und mit Positionsrückführung. Die kleineren Ventile, bis ca. 400l/min waren z.T. glaube ich kalibriert bzw. mit einer aufgenommenen Kennlinie geliefert worden (auch nicht alle). Bei den größeren Ventilen mit 1200l/m waren die Kennlinien nur grob berechnet. Deswegen hat man die dann selber aufnehmen müssen.
> 
> 
> Alle Ventile hatten Stellungsrückmeldung. Noch nie ein Ventil ohne Rückmeldung gesehen in diesen Anlagen.
> ...



Ok
1200l/min NG80 ist eine Hausnummer.
Und das alles mit Simotion? Respekt!


----------



## illi (28 März 2020)

Ich bin eigentlich Anwender. Wir betreiben hydraulische Prüfmaschinen um unsere eigenen Produkte zu testen im Rahmen der Produktentwicklung. Wir betreiben daher nur wenig Maschinenentwicklung. 

Die Ansteuerung erfolgt über sog. Prüfstandscontroller der Firmen MTS (https://test.mts.com/products/test-system-components/flextest-controllers) und Inova (https://www.inova-gmbh.com/products/controllers/). Die Bewegungen/Datenerfassung/Auswertung der Prüfmaschine werden über ein flexibles Prüfprogramm, welches vom Anwender geschrieben wird, festgelegt. Regeltakt ist einstellbar und liegt je nach Hersteller bei 4 kHz bzw. 10 kHz.

Die letzten Jahre sind wir dazu übergegangen mehr Gleichteile zu verwenden, so dass die Ersatzteilhaltung einfacher ist. Wenn wir mehr Dynamik/Durchfluss benötigen als 1 Ventil (63l/min) liefern kann, nehmen wir 2 Stück. Wenn 2 nicht mehr reichen nehmen wir 4. Natürlich kann man auch ein größeres Ventil nehmen, aber das hat eine andere Bauform/anderes Lochbild und ist nicht mehr 1:1 austauschbar. 

Gruß Illi


----------



## Blockmove (28 März 2020)

illi schrieb:


> Ich bin eigentlich Anwender. Wir betreiben hydraulische Prüfmaschinen um unsere eigenen Produkte zu testen im Rahmen der Produktentwicklung. Wir betreiben daher nur wenig Maschinenentwicklung.
> 
> Die Ansteuerung erfolgt über sog. Prüfstandscontroller der Firmen MTS (https://test.mts.com/products/test-system-components/flextest-controllers) und Inova (https://www.inova-gmbh.com/products/controllers/). Die Bewegungen/Datenerfassung/Auswertung der Prüfmaschine werden über ein flexibles Prüfprogramm, welches vom Anwender geschrieben wird, festgelegt. Regeltakt ist einstellbar und liegt je nach Hersteller bei 4 kHz bzw. 10 kHz.
> 
> ...



Die Vorgehensweise mit dem Parallelbetrieb von Ventilen ist schon ok.
Damit hast du deutlich mehr Spielraum bei der Regelung.
Hab mal nen Bericht über die Prüfung von Flügeln für Windkraftanlagen gesehen.
War interessant


----------

